# Lost Anchor



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

I lost my anchor at the 3 mile bridge on Thursday, east side at pylon 86, 30-40 feet from bridge. Anybody interested in retrieving it for me? Claw type anchor with 10 feet of chain, should have anchor rope float still attached.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I lost my anchor there too, I just cut my line...thought about going back with snorkel gear and seeing if I can find it. Over 40 feet deep :-/


----------



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess if someone wanted to start an anchor collection, that would be the place to dive.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You probably won't find it, the visibility there is about 3 feet. You would have to land right on top of it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you need another sealark here on the forum usually has good stock on em. . He also sells line and chain just tell him what size boat you have . Should be able to give you a good deal compared to buying new ..


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

X2 for Sealark. Good selection, great prices.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha after a day of drinking my dads friend through the anchor with no rope on it! Never got it back


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's pretty funny drag

I went to drop Ikesters anchor from the forum one time and somehow I dropped just the anchor do no how it came loose?..


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Saw these on craigslist, don't really know if its a good deal http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3064869102.html


----------

